

Mathematical functions in our environment - martian
http://datavisualization.ch/showcases/mathematical-functions-in-our-environment

======
michaelcampbell
Clever.

On a semi-related note, does anyone know if there is a mathematical function
that describes the shape of the inside of a curling wave? I see what I think
is the same shape in basically every surfing shot of someone "shooting the
tube", and have always wondered if there was an elegant (or even any) formula
that describes that shape.

------
Tim_M
It's nice to think that every plant has some mathematical formula encoded
within it's genes:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=polar+r+%3D+%28sin%28th...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=polar+r+%3D+%28sin%28theta%29%2B1%29+%289%2F10+cos%288+theta%29%2B1%29+%281%2F10+cos%2824+theta%29%2B1%29+%281%2F10+cos%28200+theta%29%2B9%2F10%29)

but given a shape, what's the easiest way to find the formula. Is there
automated tools to do this from picture files?

------
chancho
> f(x) = 1/3(x^3 + y^3) = 6xy

Pesky algebraic geometry. Get out of my graph!

